# Porlex Grinder / Aeropress



## maccy (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got the Porlex and Aeropress, and quite happy so far. Never ground my own beans before, or used the aeropress, but at my 3rd attempt made a decent cup of coffee. Had a sip of my sisters instant coffee and can confirm i will probably never drink instant again.

Was wondering, i'm sure some of the hard core out there will say no, but if I grind about 3 days worth and store it in an airtight container in cool dark place, 3 days is not too long in terms of freshness?

Also, anyone eles out there have a porlex? does the nut at the bottom which handles the coarseness have to be reset regularly?

is there a certain method to grinding to maintain consistency?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Maccy

Good combo. The Porlex grinder has been highly recommended by 2 career baristas I know and performs better than some more expensive alternatives.

Where possible try not to grind and store the beans. Grind fresh for each brew and ideally start brewing within 30 seconds for optimum freshness.

You may find that not only will you never drink instant coffee again, but will probably refrain from drinking espresso based drinks from a number of cafes as you may be able to make a better cup using your aeropress.


----------



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

Haas anyone tried the new Handpresso dome. I was wondering how that compared with the Aeropress as a travel solution....

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

As a traveller I was wondering what else you might take with you? Would you take a small container of ground coffee?

I wonder what the guys at the airport x-ray machine would make of it


----------

